# USB Headset, Kernel 2.6.8.1

## thskyt

I've been trying to get a Logitech USB Headset working in Gentoo Linux (2004.2), running kernel 2.6.8.1.

So far, no luck other than the kernel recognizing the hardware plugged in and defining its capabilities (sample rate, etc.) at bootup.

Sound support is hard-coded into the kernel, alsa-support is modularized and alsa-driver has been compiled with make.conf holding the line

ALSA_PATH="emu10k1 usb-audio"

The below output is repeated for interfaces 1 and 2, as well as altsettings 1 and 2 of interface 2 - I assume that interface 1 is the microphone, having just one channel, whereas interface 2 is the headphones' left and right channel.

------------------------------------------------

usbaudio: valid output sample rate 8000

usbaudio: valid output sample rate 48000

usbaudio: valid output sample rate 44100

usbaudio: valid output sample rate 22050

usbaudio: valid output sample rate 11025

usbaudio: device 2 interface 1 altsetting 2: format 0x00000010 sratelo 8000 sratehi 48000 attributes 0x01

------------------------------------------------

Since no sound-device shows up apart from the integrated PCI-card, I've tried modprobe'ing snd-usb-audio, which returned:

 WARNING: Error inserting snd_usb_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg output:

-----------------

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kcalloc

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kcalloc

snd_usb_lib: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Does anyone know how to make the headset work?

----------

## je

I use a Philips Webcam with alsa snd-usb-audio

This is how i got the built in microphone to work:

Im using Kernel 2.6.9-r3 <gentoo-dev-sources>.

I do not use any modules, all options and drivers are compiled into the kernel.

In menuconfig say yes to: device drivers -> sound -> alsa -> alsa usb devices -> usb audio/midi driver <snd-usb-audio>.

AND make sure you disable the following: device drivers -> usb-support -> usb-audio-support <usb-audio>.

Compile Kernel, boot it and it will probably work (it does on my system :] ). The usb microphone will be assigned to the next unused dsp device.

Thats it  :Smile: 

----------

